# Candice Swanepoel - Colcci SPFW Summer 2012 - June 15, 2011 - (x13)



## Kurupt (17 Juni 2011)

​


----------



## Q (17 Juni 2011)

very red lips   THX Kurupt for this top-model!


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (25 Juni 2011)

Candice ist eine richtig Süße! 

DANKE fürs posten! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Juni 2011)

:thx: für Candice


----------



## congo64 (27 Juli 2011)

wunderschön - danke


----------



## koftus89 (17 Okt. 2012)

super fotos. danke.


----------

